
Research continues to show health benefits of coffee, tea, and chocolate - grzm
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/coffee-chocolate-make-you-smarter-according-to-latest-neuroscience.html
======
dahart
From the brain cancer study:

“Findings from this study suggested that higher consumption of coffee may
contribute to the lower development of brain cancer in Asian populations. Tea
consumption had an inverse association for the risk of brain cancer in
American populations, instead of other populations.”

That’s a pretty important footnote that might mean the causal factor here in
this study is not coffee or tea, but other foods in the diet. It’s certainly a
good reason to pause and question whether to dive into an 8 cups/day routine.

~~~
ip26
Could also be a two-variable effect. For example, American diet or environment
contains something hazardous that tea protects from.

~~~
pazimzadeh
Apparently, in some people smoking cigarettes promotes caffeine breakdown. So
6-8 cups of coffee recommended by this article may not be for everyone.

[https://ps.psychiatryonline.org/doi/full/10.1176/appi.ps.55....](https://ps.psychiatryonline.org/doi/full/10.1176/appi.ps.55.5.491)

------
xellisx
I have coffee and cocoa every day, and I'm only slightly smarter than a rock.

~~~
ratsmack
With the amount of coffee and chocolate I consume, I would have expected my
hat size to increase, but that isn't the case.

~~~
yumraj
Well, if you have those with sugar that might explain it.

Try having those without sugar and report back in 5 years. :)

~~~
xellisx
I use Stevia and fiber powder to make a shake with my coffee cocoa mix.

------
synthc
Food science is iffy, and different people may react differently to the same
food.

Personally, I think coffee is not healthy for me. I used to drink 4+ cups a
day for the last years, but stopped last year. Since I stopped I feel much
less stressed, have less problems getting up in the morning, and my sweat
stinks less.

~~~
AznHisoka
I totally agree. Coffee is also dangerous to anyone with acid reflux. everyone
reacts differently and if you don’t feel right consuming something, you
shouldn’t consume it, health science rules be damned.

------
illnewsthat
> Studies have shown that the ideal daily dosage of coffee is about six to
> eight 8oz cups, ideally consumed prior to 2pm so that it doesn't disturb
> your sleep.

I think this claim should have been backed up with a source for the studies
that are suggesting people should drink 6-8 cups of coffee each day.

Seems crazy to me! I personally don't drink coffee because I've seen lots of
people develop dependency/addiction, even though I'm sure it's not too
serious.

~~~
masonic

      six to eight 8oz cups
    

48oz is just 2.4 cups of Starbucks' venti size.

~~~
losteric
48oz of _just_ coffee, mind you ... no padding with ice, foam, milk, cream,
water, sweeteners, etc.

That's a lotta Joe.

------
kerng
There might benefits, but there are also drawbacks. Discussions around this
always reminds me of this image showing short term impact.

[http://intentblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/481171_1449...](http://intentblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/481171_144914898996681_1672731324_n.jpeg)

As with most things, overdoing consumption of any substance will have negative
implications.

~~~
swtrs
Ive been drinking coffee for so long (since age 12 so, 14 years now) that I
wonder if its effected my brain development any, if at all.

~~~
Donald
Here's a study on pubescent rats in PLOS one. In short, caffeine disrupts
sleep which impacts brain development.

[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0072539)

------
lorriman
Low-level anxiety, procrastination, jittery energy useless for humdrum work,
bad overall energy levels if you consume alot of strong coffee, painful wakeup
in the morning, adrenalised brain geared to snap decisions rather than
measured reasoning.

Or

Bounce out of bed at 100% energy, fluid easy reasoning, easier learning,
relaxed, enjoy slow movies, good overall energy, fine with humdrum activities,
far less procrastination. Less impatient with people.

The caffeine-energy thing is pretty bogus. The problem for me is that I find
it fun.

Just realise that giving up caffine means tapering for many people as the
migrained a heavy coffee drinker can get form cold-turkey can be the worst,
worse than anything I;ve ever had before. Also, even decaf and cocoa have too
much caffeine, and with the reduction in tolerance as you come down in dose,
so you become more sensitive. You really have to give it up completely, which
is a shame. But the upside is massive.

------
t0ughcritic
The best way to anecdotally see if it works for you would be track consumption
using a simple app ([https://careclinic.io](https://careclinic.io)) then
measuring productivity with rescuetime and seeing correlations.

------
api
If the coffee part is true I will soon be able to fold space like the
navigators in Dune.

~~~
0-_-0
The navigators in Dune don't fold space, they predict hazards and avoid them
through prescience from the Spice. But I get your point.

~~~
_iyig
To be fair, this wasn't explained in detail until the Brian Herbert prequels.
The movie and miniseries also left the nature of Guild Navigator travel rather
ambiguous.

~~~
0-_-0
It was explained, I'm reading the 3rd book right now! I think it was explained
in the 2nd...

------
chadlavi
Well, twist my arm then

------
vneur
Can this clickbait title be fixed? This is a news article covering a review.
The review suggests that the (small) cognitive effects of caffeine and other
things present in chocolate have mechanisms that are starting to be
understood, in rodents.

Because it's a review it provides no new evidence unlike the implication in
the title. Instead, it's suggesting possible neural pathways for why the
cognitive effects might exist.

~~~
dang
I've taken a crack at a more accurate and neutral title. If anyone suggests a
better one, we can change it again.

------
acvny
This is fake news and BS. Coffee is very bad for your health and it is also a
drug. They keep on advertizing coffee to keep this commodity price high.

~~~
jsteemann
"Coffee is very bad" sounds like a very bold claim to me and should be backed
by supporting facts.

Pretty much every substance will have bad effects on your health when
overdosing. But thats not to say that lower doses will produce these negative
effects as well.

Sola dosis facit venenum.

~~~
8bitsrule
"Everything in moderation ... including moderation."

